
Why Elon Musk's 'hyperloop' transport won't work - wusatiuk
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2013/08/13/hyperloop-elon-musk-tesla-space-x/2646969/
======
aggieben
So the 'expert' could only come up with "water might not be good enough to
transfer the amount of heat that will be produced"? That's not much of a
hurdle, really. Start with different materials: use coolant, for starters,
instead of water. Also: the vehicle is being levitated by powerful _fans_.

------
pedalpete
If that is the most damning evidence against the hyperloop, I'd say the idea
is pretty sound.

------
washedup
The obstacles brought up in the article will certainly be technical
challenges, but to write the entire project off as "impossible" is simply
closed-minded thinking.

